# Badr Hari experiment



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What you guys think? im trying a new way of style im pretty happy with the outcome..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I really like the hexagonal patterns, and the text as well. The only thing is having the render over the border. Oh and the colors go good together as well.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> I really like the hexagonal patterns, and the text as well. The only thing is having the render over the border. Oh and the colors go good together as well.


Thanx i have the other version with the real border i just posted this one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Agree with Composure.

Otherwise... it's sexy as f'n hell. Awesome awesome sig dude.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i like the text, ultimately great job dude


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome work, man. No idea how I missed this thread.

I love the style, theme, colors. Just the border needs to be on the outside as already said.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Badr Hari is a douche.

But nice sig!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm luvin' that right there.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

very well done, i like it!:thumb02:


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah it's nice but I agree with the guy who said Hari should be behind the border. That type of stuff really bugs me lol. Besides that I like it.


----------

